# What is teaching in nz like?



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello I am a primary school teaching in the UK. Have been teaching for 10 years and myself and my husband are looking to make the move to nz.

We are seriously considering the help of an immigration agency as well, as I am aware I need to have a job offer in order to secure a visa for starters and they have the specialists to help with this. (As I am still working full time here I just don't have the time to put into this myself at the moment).

I am told by insider that jobs are hard to come by in nz and that the education system isn't all that its cracked up to be.

Moving countries is such a massive decision and job satisfaction has to play a vital part in this move, as ultimately this is what gives you your security.

I'm after inside stories from any teachers (primary preferably) or anyone who may know of any teachers who have already made this move and how they are finding it, work/life balance, the kids in the schools and what they generally are like, workload, settling in process...any information you think may help! And if there are any other forums, websites, threads I could use to help find out as much information as possible.

Many thanks
Rebecca


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

I have put a post at the top of the page, talking about the set-ups of education in NZ. I am a UK-trained teacher, and have been teaching for 12 years, the last 4 of which have been in NZ.
It IS different, and does take adjustment. I disagree that it is worse; personally I think it is better. There will always be things that are better/worse than the UK, and I guess it comes down to personal preference. For me, I hated that all school were following the same strict curriculum that was dictated by politicians. There was little room for identity or creativity. Totally not the case here in NZ.
I won't lie; it is VERY hard to get a job out here in NZ, especially in primary teaching. It is very much a case of who you know, not what you know. There are more qualified teachers graduating every year than there are jobs; this is why teaching has been removed from the LTS list. If it is something that you want, then you should try and chase it. Could I recommend a "reccie" trip, and maybe catch up with different schools; principals love the personal connection and the fact you are keen and show initiative.
Good luck!!!!!


----------

